# Windows 2003 R2 SP2 Server Services could not start on local computer



## itrc (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear All, 

Problem here is 
Could not start the server service on Local computer . 
Error 127 ; The specified procedure could not be found . 

I have done every thing mentioned on Windows Articles related to this problem but still nothing , just to tell you more about this problem is there are so many svchost.exe process running on my server . 
I have made All automatic updates installed. 

I have reinstalled the Ehternet cars as well . 

but my sharing is not working my system local network is not working 

all ideas guides suggestion are welcome please to solve this issue other wise the only solution is Reinstall windows server 2003 ...:sad:


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Have you ran a virus check on the system? The large amount of svchost.exe processes could be an indicator of that.


----------



## itrc (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes I have run the virus scan and have removed some malicious activities but nothing change any one else please


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

What server service are you trying to start? Are there any services in the services.msc that are set to automatic that are not started?

"but my sharing is not working my system local network is not working" - What do you mean by this? Your network isnt working or you cant get to shared areas on the Server?


Dave


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

restore the server from backup before the date of the infection.
start by doing only a system state restore. Then if still problems restore the windows folders


----------



## itrc (Feb 14, 2012)

Earlier I did that before update and every thing the first Try I did was restore the system but nothing happen 

could it be any problem with NIC Ethernet Driver ?


----------

